# Table of chemical elements ordered by atomic number = Πίνακας χημικών στοιχείων κατά ατομικό αριθμό



## nickel (Jun 6, 2011)

Από τις αγγλικές και ελληνικές σελίδες της Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_elements
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κατάλογος_χημικών_στοιχείων_κατά_ατομικό_αριθμό



1|H|Hydrogen|
Υδρογόνο

2|He|Helium|
Ήλιο

3|Li|Lithium|
Λίθιο

4|Be|Beryllium|
Βηρύλλιο

5|B|Boron|
Βόριο

6|C|Carbon|
Άνθρακας

7|N|Nitrogen|
Άζωτο

8|O|Oxygen|
Οξυγόνο

9|F|Fluorine|
Φθόριο

10|Ne|Neon|
Νέον

11|Na|Sodium|
Νάτριο

12|Mg|Magnesium|
Μαγνήσιο

13|Al|Aluminium|
Αργίλιο
, Αλουμίνιο
14|Si|Silicon|
Πυρίτιο

15|P|Phosphorus|
Φωσφόρος

16|S|Sulfur|
Θείο

17|Cl|Chlorine|
Χλώριο

18|Ar|Argon|
Αργό

19|K|Potassium|
Κάλιο

20|Ca|Calcium|
Ασβέστιο

21|Sc|Scandium|
Σκάνδιο

22|Ti|Titanium|
Τιτάνιο

23|V|Vanadium|
Βανάδιο

24|Cr|Chromium|
Χρώμιο

25|Mn|Manganese|
Μαγγάνιο

26|Fe|Iron|
Σίδηρος

27|Co|Cobalt|
Κοβάλτιο

28|Ni|Nickel|
Νικέλιο

29|Cu|Copper|
Χαλκός

30|Zn|Zinc|
Ψευδάργυρος

31|Ga|Gallium|
Γάλλιο

32|Ge|Germanium|
Γερμάνιο

33|As|Arsenic|
Αρσενικό

34|Se|Selenium|
Σελήνιο

35|Br|Bromine|
Βρώμιο
, Βρόμιο
36|Kr|Krypton|
Κρυπτό

37|Rb|Rubidium|
Ρουβίδιο

38|Sr|Strontium|
Στρόντιο

39|Y|Yttrium|
Ύτριο
, Ύττριο
40|Zr|Zirconium|
Ζιρκόνιο

41|Nb|Niobium|
Νιόβιο

42|Mo|Molybdenum|
Μολυβδαίνιο

43|Tc|Technetium|
Τεχνήτιο

44|Ru|Ruthenium|
Ρουθήνιο

45|Rh|Rhodium|
Ρόδιο

46|Pd|Palladium|
Παλλάδιο

47|Ag|Silver|
Άργυρος

48|Cd|Cadmium|
Κάδμιο

49|In|Indium|
Ίνδιο

50|Sn|Tin|
Κασσίτερος

51|Sb|Antimony|
Αντιμόνιο

52|Te|Tellurium|
Τελλούριο
, Τελούριο
53|I|Iodine|
Ιώδιο

54|Xe|Xenon|
Ξένο

55|Cs|Caesium|
Καίσιο

56|Ba|Barium|
Βάριο

57|La|Lanthanum|
Λανθάνιο

58|Ce|Cerium|
Δημήτριο

59|Pr|Praseodymium|
Πρασινοδύμιο
, Πρασεοδύμιο
60|Nd|Neodymium|
Νεοδύμιο

61|Pm|Promethium|
Προμήθειο
, Προμήθιο
62|Sm|Samarium|
Σαμάριο

63|Eu|Europium|
Ευρώπιο

64|Gd|Gadolinium|
Γαδολίνιο

65|Tb|Terbium|
Τέρβιο

66|Dy|Dysprosium|
Δυσπρόσιο

67|Ho|Holmium|
Όλμιο

68|Er|Erbium|
Έρβιο

69|Tm|Thulium|
Θούλιο

70|Yb|Ytterbium|
Υττέρβιο

71|Lu|Lutetium|
Λουτήτιο

72|Hf|Hafnium|
Άφνιο

73|Ta|Tantalum|
Ταντάλιο

74|W|Tungsten|
Βολφράμιο

75|Re|Rhenium|
Ρήνιο

76|Os|Osmium|
Όσμιο

77|Ir|Iridium|
Ιρίδιο

78|Pt|Platinum|
Λευκόχρυσος

79|Au|Gold|
Χρυσός

80|Hg|Mercury|
Υδράργυρος

81|Tl|Thallium|
Θάλλιο

82|Pb|Lead|
Μόλυβδος

83|Bi|Bismuth|
Βισμούθιο

84|Po|Polonium|
Πολώνιο

85|At|Astatine|
Άστατο

86|Rn|Radon|
Ραδόνιο

87|Fr|Francium|
Φράνκιο

88|Ra|Radium|
Ράδιο

89|Ac|Actinium|
Ακτίνιο

90|Th|Thorium|
Θόριο

91|Pa|Protactinium|
Πρωτακτίνιο

92|U|Uranium|
Ουράνιο

93|Np|Neptunium|
Ποσειδώνιο

94|Pu|Plutonium|
Πλουτώνιο

95|Am|Americium|
Αμερίκιο

96|Cm|Curium|
Κιούριο

97|Bk|Berkelium|
Μπερκέλιο

98|Cf|Californium|
Καλιφόρνιο

99|Es|Einsteinium|
Αϊνστάνιο
, Αίνσταΐνιο
100|Fm|Fermium|
Φέρμιο

101|Md|Mendelevium|
Μεντελέβιο

102|No|Nobelium|
Νομπέλιο

103|Lr|Lawrencium|
Λωρένσιο
, Λορένσιο
104|Rf|Rutherfordium|
Ραδερφόρντιο

105|Db|Dubnium|
Ντούμπνιο
, Δούβνιο
106|Sg|Seaborgium|
Σιμπόργκιο

107|Bh|Bohrium|
Μπόριο

108|Hs|Hassium|
Χάσιο

109|Mt|Meitnerium|
Μαϊτνέριο

110|Ds|Darmstadtium|
Νταρμστάντιο

111|Rg|Roentgenium|
Ρεντγκένιο

112|Cn|Copernicium|
Κοπερνίκιο

113|Uut|Ununtrium|
Ουνούντριο

114|Fl / Uuq|Flerovium / Ununquadium|
Φλερόβιο / Ουνοκουάντιο

115|Uup|Ununpentium|
Ουνουπέντιο

116|Lv / Uuh|Livermorium / Ununhexium|
Λιβερμόριο / Ουνουχέξιο

117|Uus|Ununseptium|
Ουνουσέπτιο

118|Uuo|Ununoctium|
Ουνουνόκτιο
Άλλες σελίδες:
http://www.ptable.com/?lang=el
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Περιοδικός_πίνακας_των_χημικών_στοιχείων

Για τις προσωρινές ονομασίες της ομάδας _ουνουν_- θα βρείτε και άλλες προτάσεις για τη μεταγραφή.


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## dharvatis (Jun 7, 2011)

Αφού αρχίσαμε έτσι...

The elements' song


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2011)

...
Come on and Meet the Elements - They Might Be Giants






και φυσικά ή χημικά, όπως το δει κανείς, βιντεοφυσικοχημικά, *The Periodic Table of Videos* από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Νότιγχαμ. Πατώντας σε κάθε στοιχείο του περιοδικού πίνακα, βλέπουμε ένα βιντεάκι (στα αγγλικά και με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους) που παρουσιάζει το στοιχείο, τις φυσικές και χημικές ιδιότητές του, πού απαντάται, τις χρήσεις του και άλλες πληροφορίες.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 7, 2011)

Προς το τέλος (113-118) τους τέλειωσε και η έμπνευση ως προς τα ονόματα ή μου φαίνεται;


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2011)

Έλσα, αυτά τα ονόματα είναι προσωρινά, και δεν είναι καν ονόματα, αλλά αρίθμηση. Εξάλλου, προς το παρόν, από το 113 και πάνω (μετά το κοπερνίκιο με α.α. 112), μόνο τα 114 και 116 πήραν επίσημη έγκριση συμπερίληψης στον περιοδικό πίνακα. 
Τα υπόλοιπα το παλεύουν ακόμα.

Δες κι εδώ:


nickel said:


> [...]
> Προς το παρόν, τα δύο νέα χημικά στοιχεία 114 και 116, πέρα από την αρίθμηση, δεν έχουν όνομα. Οι επιστήμονες που τα βρήκαν, θα κάνουν προτάσεις και μια άλλη επιτροπή αξιολόγησης θα αναλάβει το «βάφτισμά» τους επισήμως.



Θα περάσει καιρός μέχρι να τα βαφτίσουν κανονικά, όπως φαίνεται.

Για τα ονόματα των χημικών στοιχείων και την προέλευσή τους, μια ενδιαφέρουσα λίστα από τη Γουίκι:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_chemical_element_name_etymologies


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2011)

Σ' εσένα, Έλσα μου, εγώ θα αφιερώσω το ununquadium: το... ένα-ένα-τεσσέριο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2011)

Υπάρχουν διάφορες θεωρίες για την 8η και 9η περίοδο ενός θεωρητικά επεκτεταμένου περιοδικού συστήματος.

Τα υποθετικά στοιχεία αυτών των περιόδων ονομάζονται (μέχρι να ανακαλυφτούν και να ονομαστούν) με τυπικά ονόματα που προκύπτουν από την ονοματολογία που έχει θεσπίσει η IUPAC (εδώ).



digit | root|symbol
0|nil|n
1|un|u
2|b(i)|b
3|tr(i)|t
4|quad|q
5|pent|p
6|hex|h
7|sept|s
8|oct|o
9|en|e 
Συνεπώς, μέχρι να ανακαλυφτεί :), το στοιχείο 123 θα ονομάζεται Un+bi+tr+ium, _Unbitrium_ και θα έχει σύμβολο το Ubt.


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2011)

Μια που στο αδελφό νήμα πιάσαμε την ανομοιομορφία στην απόδοση του pure:

Γιατί όλα *ουνου-* και μόνο το εκατοδεκατέσσερο *ουνο-* ενώ στο πρωτότυπο είναι όλα *unun-*;
Και γιατί ουνου- ή ουνο- (εκτός από το 113 και το 118) ενώ το πρωτότυπο είναι ουνου*ν*-;


----------



## Elsa (Jun 7, 2011)

nickel said:


> Σ' εσένα, Έλσα μου, εγώ θα αφιερώσω το ununquadium: το... ένα-ένα-τεσσέριο.


Χαχαχα! έτσι που ήρθαν τα πράγματα προτιμώ το ένα-δύο-μηδένιο

Ευχαριστώ, Daeman και Δρ, για την εξήγηση...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2011)

Μήπως θα έπρεπε μαζί με το βολφράμιο να έχουμε και το τουνγκστένιο; Μέχρι και ταινία έχει γίνει...

Α, και να προσθέταμε επίσης σημειώσεις της μορφής ΟΧΙ *ποτάσιο, ΟΧΙ *σόδιο, ΟΧΙ *νιτρογόνο, ΟΧΙ *σιλικόνη κλπ;


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2011)

Για τις σιλικοαποδόσεις του πυριτίου, τα έχουμε συγκεντρωμένα εδώ. 

Αλλά κι εδώ που έχουμε συγκεντρωμένα όλα τα στοιχεία, χρήσιμο θα ήταν να βάλουμε τα διαδεδομένα λάθη (όχι όλα, γιατί πού να σκεφτείς τι μπορεί να έχει σκαρφιστεί ο κάθε απελπισμένος; ).


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2012)

http://www.iupac.org/news/news-deta...ium-and-element-116-is-named-livermorium.html
114 = flerovium (*Fl*), οπότε *φλερόβιο *— παρόλο που προέρχεται από το Флёров = Φλιόροφ
116 = livermorium (*Lv*), οπότε *λιβερμόριο*
Και επισήμως, πλέον.


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2012)

daeman said:


> [...] Θα περάσει καιρός μέχρι να τα βαφτίσουν κανονικά, όπως φαίνεται. [...]



Σώπα! Ούτε ένας χρόνος δεν πέρασε. 
Φαίνεται πως το Livermorium τους έπρηξε το συκώτι.
Έλσα, το ένα-ένα-τεσσέριο έγινε ανθόβιο, στα βήματα της Πρωτομαγιάς. :-\


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

Ουνούντριουμ:

Επιστήμονες στην Ιαπωνία δηλώνουν βέβαιοι ότι τελικά κατάφεραν να δημιουργήσουν το έως σήμερα χημικό στοιχείο «φάντασμα» του Περιοδικού Πίνακα, το υπ’ αριθμόν 113 (η είδηση εδώ).


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Αφού αρχίσαμε έτσι...
> 
> The elements' song



Με βίντεο από την Κοπεγχάγη το 1967, με την προσθήκη του λωρένσιου* ("I left out one, actually. A new one was discovered since the song was written; it's called lawrencium, so those of you who are taking notes can write it down in your programs."), The Elements: 






Μπόνους «η πολύ παλαιότερη εκδοχή που οφείλεται στον Αριστοτέλη», όπως λέει ο Λέρερ: 
There's earth and air and fire and water._ (Life was much simpler in those days, yes.) :laugh:


"The Elements" (1959) is a song by musical humorist and lecturer Tom Lehrer, which recites the names of all the chemical elements known at the time of writing, up to number 102, nobelium. It can be found on his albums _Tom Lehrer in Concert, More of Tom Lehrer_ and _An Evening Wasted with Tom Lehrer._ 

Thomas Andrew Lehrer (born April 9, 1928) is an American singer-songwriter, satirist, pianist, and mathematician. He has lectured on mathematics and musical theater. Lehrer is best known for the pithy, humorous songs he recorded in the 1950s and 1960s.

His work often parodies popular song forms, though Lehrer usually creates original melodies when doing so. A notable exception is his song "The Elements", where he sets the names of the chemical elements to the tune of the "Major-General's Song" from Gilbert and Sullivan's _Pirates of Penzance_. Lehrer's earlier work typically dealt with non-topical subject matter and was noted for its black humor, seen in songs such as "Poisoning Pigeons in the Park". In the 1960s, he produced a number of songs dealing with social and political issues of the day, particularly when he wrote for the U.S. version of the television show _That Was The Week That Was_.

In the early 1970s, he retired from public performances to devote his time to teaching mathematics and music theatre at the University of California, Santa Cruz.


* Νίκελ, λ*ω*ρένσιο! ;)


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2012)

daeman said:


> * Νίκελ, λ*ω*ρένσιο! ;)



Τι να κάνω πια με αυτές τις ανωμαλίες! Το ΛΝΕΓ, αφού εφαρμόζει τις αρχές της απλογράφησης, το γράφει *λορένσιο* — αλλά, αν είχε λήμμα για κάποιον από τους γνωστούς Λόρενς, θα τον έγραφε _Λώρενς_.

Στη Βικιπαίδεια έχουν επίσης μπερδέψει τα μπούτια τους (δεν ξέρω καν αν έχουν γλωσσικό οδηγό και αν τον εφαρμόζουν). Γράψανε το στοιχείο με -_ω_-, αλλά τον φυσικό θα τον βρούμε στο λήμμα _*Έρνεστ Ορλάντο Λόρενς*_, με αποτέλεσμα να τον αγνοεί το λήμμα του στοιχείου, αφού βέβαια τον αναζητά με -_ω_-.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 23, 2012)

Πολύ καλό το βίντεο, daeman, ευχαριστώ!

Και επί χημικών θεμάτων πάντοτε:


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2014)

A periodic table, at the mercy of the elements


Soundtrack: At the mercy of the elements - Big Scary


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2015)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bjvv4SRIMAEixSO.jpg:large


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2015)

...
The NEW Periodic Table Song - AsapSCIENCE


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 16, 2015)

Μέρες που 'ναι, ας βάλουμε και κάτι εποχιακό...


Και για όσους δεν το έπιασαν με την πρώτη:


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 16, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> The NEW Periodic Table Song - AsapSCIENCE



Εύγε στους τύπους, άξιοι!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 13, 2016)

Ακούσατε, ακούσατε! Ανακοινώθηκαν τα ονόματα των χημικών στοιχείων με ατομικό αριθμό 113, 115, 117 και 118. Αυτά είναι αντιστοίχως τα nihonium (Nh), moscovium (Mc), tennessine (Ts), and oganesson (Og), και εκτός απροόπτου θα επικυρωθούν στα τέλη τού χρόνου.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 13, 2016)

Δηλαδή άδικα μαζεύαμε υπογραφές ζητώντας να ονομαστεί octarine το 117;


----------



## Earion (Jun 13, 2016)

*118*: *Oganesson *honours the nuclear physicist Yuri Oganessian, who has played a leading role in the search for new elements including the one that will now bear his name.

Ε, τότε, Organessianium, ή Organessianum, ή Organessium.


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2016)

...
Is it organic, then? If that's the case, it's the first organic element.

Yuri 'Balalaika' Organessian. 


Sudden Organ - Yo La Tengo



Spoiler










I know, I know; it's a common typo. But you know me. And I think you'll like Yo La Tengo.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 13, 2016)

Earion said:


> *118*: *Oganesson *honours the nuclear physicist Yuri Oganessian, who has played a leading role in the search for new elements including the one that will now bear his name.
> 
> Ε, τότε, Organessianium, ή Organessianum, ή Organessium.



Κύριε, οργάνωσον...

Τα στοιχεία της 18ης ομάδας τού περιοδικού πίνακα παίρνουν ονόματα σε _-on_, αν και δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι το συγκεκριμένο στοιχείο θα εμφανίσει ιδιότητες ευγενούς αερίου όπως οι υπόλοιποι ένοικοι της συγκεκριμένης ομάδας, και μάλιστα προβλέπεται ότι σε τυπικές συνθήκες δεν είναι καν αέριο αλλά στερεό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Τα στοιχεία της 18ης ομάδας τού περιοδικού πίνακα παίρνουν ονόματα σε _-on_, αν και δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι το συγκεκριμένο στοιχείο θα εμφανίσει ιδιότητες ευγενούς αερίου όπως οι υπόλοιποι ένοικοι της συγκεκριμένης ομάδας, και μάλιστα προβλέπεται ότι σε τυπικές συνθήκες δεν είναι καν αέριο αλλά στερεό.


Σύμβαση που δεν τηρήσαμε στα ελληνικά ήδη από το ραδόνιο, πάντως.


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Δηλαδή άδικα μαζεύαμε υπογραφές ζητώντας να ονομαστεί octarine το 117;





UU Librarian said:


> Oook! Ook ook, ook, ooktarine not OOK! Eeek! Och how! :angry:



Translation:
Thatsalaughium, theycantbeserium! Disappointium... but alas, "Do not meddle with the nature of causality."








Spoiler













Nunc id vides, nunc ne vides.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 13, 2016)

:upz::upz::laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Τα στοιχεία της 18ης ομάδας τού περιοδικού πίνακα παίρνουν ονόματα σε _-on_


*μετά το helium



drsiebenmal said:


> Σύμβαση που δεν τηρήσαμε στα ελληνικά ήδη από το ραδόνιο, πάντως.


H σύμβαση "ευγενή σε -on, αλογόνα σε -ine" αφορά την αγγλική, όχι την ελληνική. Εμείς έχουμε αμφότερα σε -ιο, πλην κάποιων με ξεκάθαρη προέλευση το ουδέτερο επιθέτου της ελληνικής: άστατο, νέο (αν και στην πράξη άκλιτο απολίθωμα σε -ον), αργό, κρυπτό, ξένο.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 14, 2016)

Εφόσον δεν τίθεται ζήτημα ιερών αγελάδων, η επίσημη μετάφραση ίσως γίνει έτσι ώστε το ελληνικό όνομα του στοιχείου να προφέρεται πιο εύκολα. (Θα υπάρξει επίσημη μετάφραση από κάπου, έτσι;) Δεν ξέρω πού θα τονίζεται το oganesson στα αγγλικά, ή αν ο Ρώσος επιστήμονας από τον οποίο ονομάστηκε λέγεται όντως Ογκανέσιαν και όχι Ογκανεσιάν (σχετική έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο μου έβγαλε μόνο βιντεάκια από αγώνα πυγμαχίας «Νίκος Ογκανεσιαν vs Γιαννης Τσουκαλας»), αλλά χημικό όνομα ογκανέσο δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ στα ελληνικά. Ογκάνεσο ή ογκανέσιο, μάλλον, και το δεύτερο μου ακούγεται καλύτερο και ίσως προτιμηθεί.

Το μοσκόβιο και το νιχόνιο μεταφράζονται εύκολα, εκτός κι αν τα πούμε «μοσχόβιο» και «ιαπώνιο», φυσικά· το δε tennessine για τενέσιο/τεννέσιο το βλέπω, κρίνοντας από τα άλλα αλκάλια στη λίστα.

Διαβάζοντας τον κατάλογο των στοιχείων, το μολυβδαίνιο μου έκανε εντύπωση με την ορθογραφία του, καθώς δεν είχα ξανακούσει για μολύβδαινα και ο σύνδεσμος δείχνει προς την παλιά τοποθεσία τού βικιπαιδικού άρθρου. Επίσης, ίσως τα φλερόβιο και λιβερμόριο μπορούν να ξεφορτωθούν τα προσωρινά ονόματα, τώρα που είναι κανονικά βαφτισμένα. Τέλος, απορώ πώς το χάσιο δεν ακολούθησε το πρότυπο του αφνίου και του ολμίου και διατήρησε το αρχικό χι. Ίσως δεν ακουγόταν επαρκώς ξεχωριστό το σκέτο «άσιο».

Μμ, και κάτι ακόμα. Όταν έγραψα στην αρχή για «τα ονόματα των χημικών στοιχείων με ατομικό αριθμό 113, 115, 117 και 118», μήπως θα ήταν σωστότερο να είχα γράψει «ατομικούς αριθμούς»;


----------



## Themis (Jun 14, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Μμ, και κάτι ακόμα. Όταν έγραψα στην αρχή για «τα ονόματα των χημικών στοιχείων με ατομικό αριθμό 113, 115, 117 και 118», μήπως θα ήταν σωστότερο να είχα γράψει «ατομικούς αριθμούς»;


Υπάρχει ένα σάιτ που το λένε Λεξιλογία. Εγώ που δεν καταφέρνω να το ψάξω αποτελεσματικά βρίσκω για αρχή αυτό. Φαντάσου τι μπορούν να βρουν άλλοι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> [...] χημικό όνομα ογκανέσο δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ στα ελληνικά. Ογκάνεσο ή ογκανέσιο, μάλλον, και το δεύτερο μου ακούγεται καλύτερο και ίσως προτιμηθεί.


Δεν υπάρχει κανείς απολύτως λόγως να μην είναι σε -ιο, ο κανόνας των "ευγενών (μετά το helium) σε -on" είπαμε είναι για την αγγλική μόνο, στην ελληνική τα ονόματα χημικών στοιχείων από κύρια ονόματα είναι σε -ιο· _ογκανέσιο_, λοιπόν.



Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Το μοσκόβιο και το νιχόνιο μεταφράζονται εύκολα, εκτός κι αν τα πούμε «μοσχόβιο» και «ιαπώνιο», φυσικά


Δύσκολα μπορώ να φανταστώ κάποια πειστική επιχειρηματολογία ενάντια στο _μοσχόβιο_ (χι χι χι).



Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Τέλος, απορώ πώς το χάσιο δεν ακολούθησε το πρότυπο του αφνίου και του ολμίου και διατήρησε το αρχικό χι. Ίσως δεν ακουγόταν επαρκώς ξεχωριστό το σκέτο «άσιο».


Καλώς ή κακώς το _όλμιο _υιοθετήθηκε έτσι (εννοώ πως κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να είναι χόλμιο, αφού το χι το κρατήσαμε στη Στοκχόλμη), τη Χασσία όμως τη βρήκα έτσι μεταγραμμένη σε παλιά βιβλία.



Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Μμ, και κάτι ακόμα. Όταν έγραψα στην αρχή για «τα ονόματα των χημικών στοιχείων με ατομικό αριθμό 113, 115, 117 και 118», μήπως θα ήταν σωστότερο να είχα γράψει «ατομικούς αριθμούς»;


Προσωπικά κι εγώ τον ενικό θα επέλεγα. Κι επειδή φαντάζομαι αναρωτιέσαι τι έχουμε ήδη πει σε παλιότερες ευκαιρίες περί μονισμού, ιδού: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2964-Charity-begins-at-home&p=27053&viewfull=1#post27053


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2016)

...
Μια που πιάσαμε τη συνέπεια στη μεταγραφή, καναδυό σχετικά από άλλα νήματα:



sarant said:


> ...
> Θέλω να πω, η απόλυτη συνέπεια δεν είναι του κόσμου τούτου.
> ...
> 
> ...





sarant said:


> ...
> Να προσθέσουμε στα αδικαιολόγητα Υ και τον υπερίτη, δάνειο μεν από το γαλλ. ypérite, αλλά όχι από το "υπέρ" (θα ήταν hypérite) παρά από την πόλη Υpres/Ieper του Βελγίου, που αφού δεν έχει ελληνογενές το ιγκρέκ της δεν μας δεσμεύει.
> Κοντά σ' αυτά, χημικό πάλι, και τα χημικά στοιχεία Ύττριο και Υττέρβιο (αναρωτιέμαι αν κρατάνε το διπλό τους ταυ), από το σουηδικό ερευνητικό εργαστήριο του Ytterby, που ονομάτισε και άλλα δύο στοιχεία, το Τέρβιο και το Έρβιο (ή πολύ καλούς χημικούς και φυσικούς είχανε, ή πολύ καλές άκρες στην επιτροπή ονοματοδοσίας). Αυτά δεν νομίζω να κινδυνεύουν να απλοποιηθούν, παρόλο που "θα έπρεπε" διότι δεν είναι τοπωνύμια όπως η Υόρκη και η Υερσέη.
> 
> Να πούμε ότι κανονικά ο υπερίτης και το Υττέρβιο κτλ. δεν θα έπρεπε να δασύνονται όταν έμπαιναν δασείες, πράγμα που προκάλεσε τον φοβερό καβγά Καβάφη-Λαγουδάκη στην Αλεξάνδρεια το 1924 με σοβαρόν αντίχτυπο στη φιλολογική ζωή μας.



Για τη μεταφραστική συνέπεια, τo τρανό παράδειγμα:



nickel said:


> Ειδήσεις από το χώρο της χημείας:
> *...
> Λεξιλόγιο
> 
> ...





daeman said:


> ...
> Εναρμόνιση και εσωτερική συνέπεια και συνοχή και εκλογίκευση, ναι, ασφαλώς, όπου και όσο χρειάζεται όμως. Ας ξεκινήσουμε τις διορθώσεις από τη μετάφραση της IUPAC («Καθαρής» κι Εφαρμοσμένης Χημείας, λέει, το Pure and Applied Chemistry, λέει, λες και οι άλλες είναι βρόμικες βρώμικες σαν το βρώμιο και τα βρωμίδια) που είναι και πιο εύκολη υπόθεση, κατά κύριο λόγο εσωτερική κι αυτοπροσδιοριστική, να καθαρίσουμε τα του οίκου μας πρώτα, κι ύστερα έχουμε να πιάσουμε άλλα κι άλλα (π.χ. το βρώμιο και τα βρωμίδια ή τον βωξίτη που γράφει εκεί ο Ζαζ κ.ά.π.) πριν φτάσουμε στο αλατάκι του κοσμάκη. Μία ανόργανη χημική ένωση θυμάται σχεδόν όλος ο ελληνόφωνος κόσμος, το χλωριούχο νάτριο, και αυτή τη μία θα του την ξεμάθουμε;
> 
> Ράβε-ξήλωνε, δουλειά να μη σου λείπει. Ciss my trans and go trans that cis.



Curios.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... Το μοσκόβιο και το νιχόνιο μεταφράζονται εύκολα, εκτός κι αν τα πούμε «μοσχόβιο» και «ιαπώνιο», φυσικά· ...



Για το moscovium πιστεύω ότι σύντομα θα καταλήξει η μεταγραφή του, είτε στο _μοσχόβιο _που προτιμώ γιατί μεταφέρει σωστά την πληροφορία αφού Μόσχα λέμε εμείς την πόλη, όχι Μόσκβα ή Μόσκοβα ούτε Μόσκαου (I have no cow with that, but...), είτε αγγλοδουλικά στο _μοσκόβιο_. Αναλόγως ποιοι θα κάνουν την αρχή και τι γλωσσική κατάρτιση και λογική θα έχουν.

Moscovium is in recognition of the Moscow region and honors the ancient Russian land that is the home of the Joint Institute for Nuclear Research, where the discovery experiments were conducted using the Dubna Gas-Filled Recoil Separator in combination with the heavy ion accelerator capabilities of the Flerov Laboratory of Nuclear Reactions.
http://iupac.org/iupac-is-naming-the-four-new-elements-nihonium-moscovium-tennessine-and-oganesson/

Βέβαια, με τα ρωσικά υπάρχει και το προηγούμενο του μεντελέβιου, αλλά και του πατέρα του περιοδικού συστήματος: *Μεντελέγεφ ή Μεντελέγιεφ;*



daeman said:


> Καλησπέρα,
> στη σχολή του Χημικού, πάντως, Μεντελέγιεφ τον μαθαίναμε (και νωρίτερα στο σχολείο, 100%, κάπου τα έχω κι εγώ τα βιβλία...) και το στοιχείο Μεντελέβιο.
> 
> ... και Μεντελέβιο το στοιχείο για δύο λόγους:
> ...





Zazula said:


> ...
> Δύσκολα μπορώ να φανταστώ κάποια πειστική επιχειρηματολογία ενάντια στο _μοσχόβιο_ (χι χι χι).
> ...



Κι εγώ, Ζαζ, αλλά, επιχειρήματα ή όχι, πολλά έχουν δει τα μάτια μας.


Ωστόσο, το nihonium μπορεί ν' αποδειχτεί σκληρό καρύδι, γιατί το _νιχόνιο_, ενώ είναι πιστό στην προφορά που επέλεξαν αυτοί που το βάφτισαν, δεν αποδίδει στα ελληνικά την τιμή που σκόπευαν για τη χώρα τους ούτε την πληροφορία της προέλευσής του. Από την άλλη, το _ιαπώνιο, _που θα απέδιδε στα ελληνικά ακριβώς αυτό που σκόπευαν οι ονοματοδότες του, σκοντάφτει τόσο στην προφορά του όσο και στο σύμβολο Nh που επιλέχθηκε. Το νιπόνιο πιστεύω πως είναι ήδη χαμένο από χέρι (από το π).

For the element with atomic number 113 the discoverers at RIKEN Nishina Center for Accelerator-Based Science (Japan) proposed the name nihonium and the symbol Nh. Nihon is one of the two ways to say “Japan” in Japanese, and literally mean [sic; _means_] “the Land of Rising Sun”. The name is proposed to make a direct connection to the nation where the element was discovered. Element 113 is the first element to have been discovered in an Asian country. 
http://iupac.org/iupac-is-naming-the-four-new-elements-nihonium-moscovium-tennessine-and-oganesson/

Για το ογκανέσιο και το τενέσιο, προμηθεύτηκα ήδη καλαμπόκι για το ποπκόρν που θα τρώω παρακολουθώντας τους σίγουρους καβγάδες: με ένα ή με δύο σίγμα; Γιατί προτίμηση έχω και φαίνεται, αλλά δε θα σκάσω κιόλας· προτιμώ να το διασκεδάσω σφυρίζοντας, συριστικά.

Με το λωρένσιο δεν ξανασχολούμαι· τα είπα παραπάνω εν χορδαίς και οργάνοις. Ούτε με το βρώμιο, γιατί αναδίδει δυσάρεστη οσμή.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 14, 2016)

Επομένως... δεν υπάρχει ούτε γι' αυτό το πράγμα επίσημη μεταφραστική αρχή στην Ελλάδα, αλλά περιμένουμε απλώς να δούμε πού θα κάτσει η μπίλια. Αρχίζω να το συνηθίζω.

Ως προς το _nihonium_, φαντάζομαι ότι σε καμία (ή σχεδόν καμία) γλώσσα δεν είναι αυτό το όνομα της Ιαπωνίας, και ότι προτίμησαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτό αντί για κάτι πιο ευρέως αναγνωρίσιμο όπως το _japonium_, που θα μπορούσε όμως να ερμηνευτεί ως συγκαταβατικά ευρωκεντρικό. Με τη λογική τής IUPAC θα έπρεπε να υιοθετήσουμε κι εμείς την ονομασία «νιχόνιο», τιμώντας τήν εν λόγω χώρα με τη χρήση τού ενδωνύμου της. Άλλωστε, αν ήταν να συνθέσουν νέο στοιχείο στην Ελλάδα (βροντερό γέλιο εδώ), μάλλον θα προτιμούσαμε το _hellenium_ από το _grecium_.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, κρίμα για την ασυνέπεια στο _pure_. Είναι παράξενο πώς τυχαίνει να συντομεύουν ονόματα φορέων που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα στη μετάφραση, και να αφήνουν άλλα όπως είναι για να έχουν να μπλέξουν. Η AMPAS πάντα ως (Αμερικανική) Ακαδημία Κινηματογράφου μεταφράζεται· μια φορά δεν άκουσα το μεγαλόπρεπο «Ακαδημία Τεχνών και Επιστημών Κινούμενης Εικόνας», που το λες και γεμίζει το στόμα σου.



Zazula said:


> Προσωπικά κι εγώ τον ενικό θα επέλεγα. Κι επειδή φαντάζομαι αναρωτιέσαι τι έχουμε ήδη πει σε παλιότερες ευκαιρίες περί μονισμού, ιδού: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2964-Charity-begins-at-home&p=27053&viewfull=1#post27053



Ευχαριστώ πολύ, γιατί έψαξα σε διάφορα νήματα και δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2016)

Το _νιχόνιο_ θα έχει δύο προβλήματα στα ελληνικά: το ορθογραφικό (_νυχόνιο_) και το υπερδιορθωτικό (_ονυχόνιο_).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το _νιχόνιο_ θα έχει δύο προβλήματα στα ελληνικά: το ορθογραφικό (_νυχόνιο_) και το υπερδιορθωτικό (_ονυχόνιο_).


Αφού δεν το υπέστη το λίθιο (_ηλίθιο_), υπάρχει ελπίδα. 
Άλλωστε με τη λογική που μας έδωσε την Ιαπωνία με ωμέγα, πιο πιθανό θα έβλεπα το _νιχώνιο_.


----------



## Earion (Jun 14, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> _grecium_.



Υποσημ. της υποσημ.: *graecium*


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 14, 2016)

Το σκέφτηκα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα έμπαιναν στον κόπο να το γράψουν έτσι. Η λατινική ορθότητα μοιάζει πλέον να μη λαμβάνεται υπ' όψιν με τη σοβαρότητα που τη συνόδευε κάποτε, ή τουλάχιστον όχι πάντα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2016)

Χρειάστηκα τα ονόματα για μεταφραστική εργασία πριν γίνει η επίσημη βάπτισή τους (εντάξει, με υποσημειώσεις κλπ). Η ζωή δεν περιμένει τους επίσημους (και ανύπαρκτους ή χωρίς αρμοδιότητες, εδώ που τα λέμε) φορείς: 

Απλώς να σημειώσω ότι σχετικά με τα θέματα που συζητήσαμε κατέληξα στα εξής:

118 (Og) -- ογκανέσ*ιο*
117 (Ts) -- τενέ*σ*ιο -- απλογράφηση: Τενεσί
116 (Lv) -- λιβερμόριο
115 (Mc) -- μοσ*χ*όβιο
114 (Fl) -- φλερόβιο
113 (Nh) -- νιχόνιο

Για το νιχόνιο, είμαι βέβαιος ότι στα ελληνικά θα το δούμε συχνά και ως νιχόνιο (ιαπώνιο), κάπως σαν το βολφράμιο/τουνγκστένιο, αλλά πιστεύω ότι αφού η επιλογή έγινε να ονομαστεί με το όνομα της χώρας στη γλώσσα της χώρας, πρέπει να γίνει σεβαστή και θα πρέπει να διατηρηθεί έτσι, που άλλωστε διευκολύνει και στην αντιστρεψιμότητα.

Δεν είναι μόνο το νιχόνιο που προσφέρεται για εύκολα λογοπαίγνια...


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2016)

Πολύ σωστές βρίσκω τις επιλογές σου. 
Θα διαφωνήσω με την πρόβλεψη για την εναλλακτική ονομασία ιαπώνιο. Επειδή τα στοιχεία αυτά δεν μπαίνουν στην καθημερινή ζωή και χρήση, το πιθανότερο κτγμ είναι να μην υπάρξουν ριζικά διαφορετικές αποδόσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2016)

sarant said:


> Επειδή τα στοιχεία αυτά δεν μπαίνουν στην καθημερινή ζωή και χρήση, το πιθανότερο κτγμ είναι να μην υπάρξουν ριζικά διαφορετικές αποδόσεις.


Σωστό κι αυτό.


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Ακούσατε, ακούσατε! Ανακοινώθηκαν τα ονόματα των χημικών στοιχείων με ατομικό αριθμό 113, 115, 117 και 118. Αυτά είναι αντιστοίχως τα nihonium (Nh), moscovium (Mc), tennessine (Ts), and oganesson (Og), και εκτός απροόπτου θα επικυρωθούν στα τέλη τού χρόνου.



*IUPAC ANNOUNCES THE NAMES OF THE ELEMENTS 113, 115, 117, AND 118*
30 November 2016

*Elements 113, 115, 117, and 118 are now formally named nihonium (Nh), moscovium (Mc), tennessine (Ts), and oganesson (Og)
*
https://iupac.org/iupac-announces-the-names-of-the-elements-113-115-117-and-118/


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2018)

daeman said:


> ...
> Μπόνους «η πολύ παλαιότερη εκδοχή που οφείλεται στον Αριστοτέλη», όπως λέει ο Λέρερ:
> There's earth and air and fire and water._ (Life was much simpler in those days, yes.) :laugh:
> ...


----------



## dharvatis (May 27, 2018)

daeman said:


>



:lol: :lol: :lol:!


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2018)

daeman said:


>


Νομίζω πάντως πως εκείνη την εποχή δίνανε και μονογράμματα σύμβολα — άλλωστε μια παντοπεριέχουσα ένωση EaWAF θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει και «Each Wicked As Fu©k».


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2018)

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιος βάφτισε τα ονόματα με αγγλικές λέξεις αντί των ορθών Aer, Gaia, Hydor και Pyr...


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιος βάφτισε τα ονόματα με αγγλικές λέξεις αντί των ορθών Aer, Gaia, Hydor και Pyr...



Και ποιος θα καταλάβαινε το αστείο τότε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2018)

daeman said:


> Και ποιος θα καταλάβαινε το αστείο τότε;



Εμείς εδώ; ;) :)


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιος βάφτισε τα ονόματα με αγγλικές λέξεις αντί των ορθών Aer, Gaia, Hydor και Pyr...





daeman said:


> Και ποιος θα καταλάβαινε το αστείο τότε;





drsiebenmal said:


> Εμείς εδώ; ;) :)



Άρα τα βάφτισε κάποιος που ήθελε να το καταλάβουν κι άλλοι, όχι μόνο εμείς εδώ (και πεντέξι ακόμα). :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2018)

Το αστείο μου αφορούσε εμάς εδώ. Κάποτε συντονιζόμασταν πολύ πιο εύκολα.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2018)

Οι ορθές λέξεις θα ήταν:

Te(rra), Aq(ua), Ae(r), Ig(nis)

https://books.google.gr/books?id=MXpZMKshxdUC&pg=PA127#v=onepage&q&f=false

:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2018)

Τα ονόματα των στοιχείων δίνονται μόνο από το αρχικό τους εκτός αν υπάρχει αμφισημία. Το αν θα δίνονταν στη λατινική ή την ελληνική απόδοση είναι ένα ζήτημα, βεβαίως...


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα ονόματα των στοιχείων δίνονται μόνο από το αρχικό τους εκτός αν υπάρχει αμφισημία.


Εδώ και χρόνια υπάρχει η οδηγία για διγράμματα σύμβολα υποχρεωτικά, ασχέτως αμφισημίας — εξ ου και το δικό μου "internal joke" ήταν ότι ένας πραγματικά παλιός/παλιομοδίτικος περιοδικός πίνακας θα έχει πολλά μονογράμματα σύμβολα.
Βλ. «There are a few official guidelinesfor suitable names of new chemical elements, butnone for symbols other than *being made of two letters *and, obviously, unique.»


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Εδώ και χρόνια υπάρχει η οδηγία για διγράμματα σύμβολα υποχρεωτικά, ασχέτως αμφισημίας [...]


Αχ, Θεέ μου... :)

Ευχαριστώ σε, Ζάζουλα...


----------

